# Star Wars Episode 8: Der Executioner lässt die Klingen rotieren



## Darkmoon76 (27. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Der Executioner lässt die Klingen rotieren* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars Episode 8: Der Executioner lässt die Klingen rotieren


----------



## SpieleKing (27. Oktober 2016)

Ist das deren ernst mit der Rüstung, die neuen sehen so geil aus. Sich wieder an die alten Teilen zu orientieren, wäre meiner Meinung ein Rückschritt der auch noch unlogisch ist, da ja gut 30 Jahre vergangen sind.


----------



## steel2000 (27. Oktober 2016)

"Je näher der Kinostart rückt..." Sind ja nur noch etwas mehr als dreizehn Monate.
Aber im ernst: Wahrscheinlich kümmert den Fans relativ wenig Star Wars 8, sondern vielmehr Rouge One.  Das Fieber um Rey, Finn und Co. dürfte dementsprechend erst mit den ansteigenden Temperaturen wieder steigen.


----------



## xDIRTxDIVERx (28. Oktober 2016)

Übrigens oben auf dem Foto ist Dubrovnik (Kroatien) zu sehen. (Game of Thrones, SW


----------

